
How to implement a proper credit card processing solution for your business - MehdiKhalili
http://www.mehdi-khalili.com/processing-credit-card-transactions#.U42qjOBF_TI.hackernews
======
mschuster91
For small businesses the only way to properly set up CC processing is to leave
everything to an outside company, the CC data may not be entered at all on
your site so you don't end up with having to comply with PCI DSS, the audits
and the associated costs.

~~~
MehdiKhalili
I agree. A startup really doesn't have to build their own credit card
processing solution.

WRT PCI DSS it's not very hard to comply. Some 7 years ago in a company that
persisted everything about customers we changed the system for compliance
within two weeks.

